# Testing La Cholita Top Slot



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks, today (Easter Day) I tested for the first time, my latest plywood work: La Cholita, designed by Henry in Panama, with Top Slot attachment system.
I made a little video of the testing session.
Enjoy it!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

OMG a Maiden fan hell yes....... :headbang: Transylvania FTW. I didn't get to see the book of souls tour this year, but was at the final frontier tour. One of my favorite bands of all time.

Nice shooting my freind.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent video


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice shooting session friend!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Plywood is a very good material for practical slingshots as many prove here. Nice little pocketable frame and good shooting!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> OMG a Maiden fan **** yes....... :headbang: Transylvania FTW. I didn't get to see the book of souls tour this year, but was at the final frontier tour. One of my favorite bands of all time.
> 
> Nice shooting my freind.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Glad you like the video and the Iron Maiden, yes, one of the greatest rock band of all time!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot Matt, Tag, Charles, Albe and Chuck, I apreciate a lot your comments!


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey Marco....i miei complimenti arrivano ultimi, ma spero siano graditi ugualmente! Ciao


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

DEDO said:


> Hey Marco....i miei complimenti arrivano ultimi, ma spero siano graditi ugualmente! Ciao


Beati gli ultimi, diceva quello...
Grazie amico!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Do not stop training !!! excellent Master :target:


----------

